# Art Gallery Display



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well the director of the Art Gallery came by today with the last check from Christmas sales at the Art Gallery. For the month of November and December I made $1483 in sales after they took there commission. She said she sold all my mini birdhouses. So all in all I am quite happy. She also wanted to know if she could display my turnings for the year. I told her absolutely. I need to turn a bunch of bottle stoppers as she said she is down to one. I also need to take down a cheese platter, some potpourri pots, lidded vases, confetti lamps, and lidded boxes. She said both cheese platters sold and all but one of the others.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bernie,

It still sounds like you had a lot of fun.  Congrats on your sales.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Told ya you weren't going to retire at the end of the year.... your just changing jobs is all 

Nice work buddy!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Hamlin and Bob. I really appreciate that people think my work is good enough to buy plus turning is something I love and enjoy doing. My wife told the neighbor lady that heck he would be happy if he gave it all to friends and family. I told her OH NO, that is a down payment on the Robust American Beauty ($5,600). Yes I got the look over the top of the glasses.  Yea you all know that look.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Bob's right Bernie. Just changed jobs is all, but it is one you like to do tho.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Dave you may be right but in 347 days I will find out.


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

BernieW said:


> Well the director of the Art Gallery came by today with the last check from Christmas sales at the Art Gallery. For the month of November and December I made $1483 in sales after they took there commission. She said she sold all my mini birdhouses. So all in all I am quite happy. She also wanted to know if she could display my turnings for the year. I told her absolutely. I need to turn a bunch of bottle stoppers as she said she is down to one. I also need to take down a cheese platter, some potpourri pots, lidded vases, confetti lamps, and lidded boxes. She said both cheese platters sold and all but one of the others.


Hey Bernie, 

I would love to see pics of some lidded boxes, confetti lamps and cheese platters.

Phil


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

never mind. I looked in your gallery. Beautiful stuff in there.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Phil. Probably this weekend I will have some potpourri pots ready to go and will post pic's of those. The director at the Art gallery called and wanted 2 to 4 more for display as she sold the other 2.


----------



## Darrin (Jan 7, 2009)

Very nice!! My market area is very slow and I cannot command more than about $400-$500 of sales in one month. A few more posts and I can show some pictures......lol. Congrats on the sales. Isn't it wonderful to know that what you make other people are willing to part with their $$ for??


----------

